# Just bought Alty SE-R



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Ok, so my sentra's starter went out. so im sick of putting money into my sentra so i broke down and went to buy a alty se-r today. wont get it till tomorrow.


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

congrats. you'll love it unlike me.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

why dont u love it?


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

good question????


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

so i got my alty today and im kinda mad.
1. it has the grey/red seats.
2. its not a stanard.
what is the return policy on nissans cars because i like the car but really want a stanard and the grey/black seats.

the dealer did say he willl give me 5 free tanks of gas and free tint.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

um....you didn't know it was an auto??....was this an ad??....did u not check out the car first??....well i dunno about the return policy....maybe you should make the best of it.

good luck


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

no it had to be delivered.... and i kept saying 6 speed so i assumed it was an stick but that dont bother me anymore.

i still want the damn black/grey seats.


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

FatBoy4 said:


> why dont u love it?


well because Nissan customer service SUCKS. and I get board of cars quickly. I do like the car, but I wish there was more after market choices for it. I think I will not be happy with any car till I get a hatchback again. I may be looking at a new GTI, but VW's customer service sucks as well.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Does anyone have the Grey seats they wanna trade for the red/black seats


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

I will prbly consider the trade. get me on aim: maximus2314 if u can or hit me a PM.


----------

